# want to build a cheap wind charger



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

I have found some sites that want to charge for the plans to build a cheap wind charger. Some sites claim that one can be built for around $100. Has anyone found a site that offers some free advice on how to build a low cost wind charger with common materials. thanks


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

I should of looked at the other homesteading forum that I belong too....SugarMountainhome. I found a site there that looks interesting. I am still looking for other sites that show how to build a cheap wind charger. 

http://www.velacreations.com/chispito.html


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I know that Home Power magazine has had articles on building your own wind charger but I don't see them listed as articles on their site. Might not be finding them.

Mother Earth News has had many articles on building your own.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Renewable-Energy.aspx

If you have high speed Internet have you looked at the many, many YouTube videos showing home built units and how to build them?

I think most of they time they are now being called wind generators so if you modify your search term you should find plenty of hits. Another is wind turbine.


----------



## barn-apart (Feb 10, 2005)

I used this site to build mine (www.velacreations.com/chispito.html )


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 20, 2006)

Lots of good info here:

http://builditsolar.com/Projects/Wind/wind.htm

FarmerDave


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The http://www.otherpower.com/ website has info on home-built wind generators that will produce usable amounts of power and are built and engineered well enough to last for years. The unit with blades made of PVC pipe might be easy and cheap to build, but is just a toy that might teach you a bit about wind power.


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the input on good sites for the "home builder" If some of you have already built one....please share with us your results and if you had any problems that we should know about...thanks again all for the sites


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a thread going about the inexpensive wind generator I built.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=9oI0N21QqwA"]







[/ame]
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=262384

While there is no doubt that the wind generator itself can be built for under $100, the cost of the mast assembly & charge controller are substantial. 

The charge controller for the one I built doesn't need to cost a whole lot since the 38 volt Ametek generator is rated at 12 amps. Certainly a 15 am charger will be sufficient. You should be able to find one at eBay for under $50, plus shipping. Of course if you have some electrical aptitude you could make your own charger. I can send you a recipe if you need it, but I suspect when you've finished you'll find that you haven't saved much.

The mast could be very simple, just a 10 foot length of metal EMT conduit for $17. I made a hinge system to make raising & lowering the mast easier, but you could skip that. The problem with my hinge system is that it consumed $35 worth of pipe fittings. Since the mast itself is only $17 you might think of a less expensive way to do it, or maybe not have a hinge system at all.

Good luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mondakkid said:


> I have found some sites that want to charge for the plans to build a cheap wind charger. Some sites claim that one can be built for around $100. Has anyone found a site that offers some free advice on how to build a low cost wind charger with common materials. thanks


In direct answer to your question, you are likely to get old or unverified information at websites & eBay. They often talk about the 99 volt and 30 volt Ametek generators, of which the 99 volt are unavailable and the 30 volt are rare and expensive. It won't do you any good to have plans for a wind generator that you can't source the parts for.

I started with this free guide.

http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/index.html

When I learned that the 30 volt Ametek that he used sells for $150-200 at eBay, I decided that there was a need to design something that made the inexpensive and readily available 38 volt Ametek generators useful. I opted to make a design that geared-up generator speed with a v-belt and pulleys.

However, that isn't the only option. There's a guy at eBay selling high performance blades who claims to get 1500 rpm from them. They cost $99 (includes hub), which will double the project cost, but I have been unable to verify his claims. Admittedly his feedback looks good, but my pulley system will only cost about $25 compared to his $99. If you try those blades let me know, I would love to hear some verifiable feedback about his product.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6x-60-Wind-turb...-with-HUB_W0QQitemZ280248743290QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So your charge controller takes in 36 volts and puts out 12 or 24 for the systems batteries?

Which controller are you looking at in case I missed it.

Keep up the good work,great projects you have going and there is no substitute for first hand knowledge,GREAT THREADS!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> So your charge controller takes in 36 volts and puts out 12 or 24 for the systems batteries?
> 
> Which controller are you looking at in case I missed it.


The voltage is varable. It's dependent on generator speed.

I haven't decided on a charge controller yet. I have the generator hooked directly to the battery bank right now. Therefore, under high winds the generator runs at just a fraction of a volt above the batteries (about 12 volts). I don't know the amperage or wattage I'm making right now.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I dont understand.Is the generator only capable of matching battery voltage?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> I dont understand.Is the generator only capable of matching battery voltage?


It depends on how you're doing it. I don't have a suitable charge controller yet. If I had a charger then the input voltage for the charger would be higher and the charger would take care of the batteries, so the blades could possibly run faster. Since I am running the generator directly into the battery bank, the batteries are holding it back at about 12 volts (330 rpm on the generator in my case).

This would be somewhat analogous to "isochronous control" (pronounced eye-sock-ron-us) in the power generation industry, where all generators are locked-in to the speed of the primary mover. Read more about the different generator operating modes here.

http://www.control.com/1026221805/index_html


----------

